# Herping SE NSW



## NickGeee (Feb 1, 2018)

Some pics from a two week family camping trip, enjoy!


Eastern small-eyed snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eastern small-eyed snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Jacky lizard (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Guthega skink (Liopholis guthega) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Spotted Mountain-grasshopper (Monistria concinna) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Southern banjo frog (Limnodynastes dumerilii insularis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Bleating tree frog (Litoria dentata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Agile antechinus (Antechinus agilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Dendy&#x27;s toadlet (Psuedophryne dendyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Dendy&#x27;s toadlet (Psuedophryne dendyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Bleating tree frog (Litoria dentata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Black rock skink (Egernia saxatilis intermedia) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


McCoy&#x27;s Skink (Anepischetosia maccoyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


McCoy&#x27;s Skink (Anepischetosia maccoyi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lesueur&#x27;s frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Lesueur&#x27;s frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Gippsland water dragon (Intellagama lesueurii howittii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Gippsland water dragon (Intellagama lesueurii howittii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

Wow Nick fantastic finds and photos as always! How come I never find anything  What kind of environment and time of day were these found?


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 1, 2018)

nice pics


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 1, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Wow Nick fantastic finds and photos as always! How come I never find anything  What kind of environment and time of day were these found?


Thanks mate, I herped in lot of different areas under all sorts of weather conditions. When I went up to look for Guthega skinks in the alps, a 19degree sunny day provided to be still too warm for what I was after. Luck, knowledge and patience is key!


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

NickGeee said:


> Thanks mate, I herped in lot of different areas under all sorts of weather conditions. When I went up to look for Guthega skinks in the alps, a 19degree sunny day provided to be still too warm for what I was after. Luck, knowledge and patience is key!


Sure, thanks!


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 1, 2018)

Great photos as always, Nick.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks nick cool pix


----------

